

Side-channel attack against OpenSSL's ECDSA (secp256k1) implementation - p4bl0
http://eprint.iacr.org/2014/161

======
p4bl0
See also this discussion about the paper on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/matthew_d_green/status/44123758372587520...](https://twitter.com/matthew_d_green/status/441237583725875200)

> “Quick summary of today's side-channel news: don't use ECDSA anywhere. Don't
> put your Bitcoin wallet on a shared computer.”

